# Taxidermy Group



## Volkodav (Sep 5, 2010)

*[Warning: This thread might make you cry softly and want to post about how much you hate me]*

Since taxidermy itself is allowed on FA _[so long as there is no gore/trauma/pain/blood/etc]_, how come we don't have a group for it? Over on DeviantArt there's tons of taxi groups that are well-managed and people get together and show off what they work on and advertise things they're selling.

Would this be allowed on FurAffinity?


----------



## Taralack (Sep 5, 2010)

What kind of group? This kind? If one doesn't exist, just make one yourself, since registration is open again.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 5, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> What kind of group? This kind? If one doesn't exist, just make one yourself, since registration is open again.


 
Yeah! A group like that.
& I can't because I'm temporarily banned right now.
I was just wondering if it'd be okay for me to do so when registration is open.


----------



## TheGodComplex (Sep 5, 2010)

Clayton said:


> when registration is open.


It is open...

If it isnt fine then they`ll just ban it if it`s made. Personally I wouldn`t make a taxidermi group on FA. It will cause way too much drama... though you seem to thrive on drama, so I`m not really surprised that you suggested this. >_>


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 5, 2010)

TheGodComplex said:


> It is open...
> 
> If it isnt fine then they`ll just ban it if it`s made. Personally I wouldn`t make a taxidermi group on FA. It will cause way too much drama... though you seem to thrive on drama, so I`m not really surprised that you suggested this. >_>


 
Lol sorry I'm not thinkin this morning. Lack of sleep I suppose.
Yeah but the thing is
It's not against anybody. [Cubprotest for example, was against cub porn]
If someone can make a group for... music lovers, why can't someone create a group for taxidermy lovers?

Plus, there's always a block feature.


----------



## Nyloc (Sep 5, 2010)

It definitely isn't any worse than some of the shit on there already, go for it.


----------



## TheGodComplex (Sep 5, 2010)

Clayton said:


> Lol sorry I'm not thinkin this morning. Lack of sleep I suppose.
> Yeah but the thing is
> It's not against anybody. [Cubprotest for example, was against cub porn]
> If someone can make a group for... music lovers, why can't someone create a group for taxidermy lovers?
> ...


 
It`s probably allowed because of that. I still wouldn`t do it though. Look at what happened with teenfurs. That wasn`t against anyone and it got banned.

The block feature is only effective when one uses it correctly.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 5, 2010)

Do it, please. I love taxidermy, and would definitely join.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 5, 2010)

Simpsons did it.

Seriously, though, this has been suggested numerous times before, and mostly ended in Bawwfests.
Good luck.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 5, 2010)

Molly said:


> Do it, please. I love taxidermy, and would definitely join.


 
I will 
Once I'm unbanned.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 5, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Simpsons did it.
> 
> Seriously, though, this has been suggested numerous times before, and mostly ended in Bawwfests.
> Good luck.


 
I can point the whiners to the AUP lol


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 5, 2010)

I don't like taxidermy and am bothered by some of the pics I find on here and on DA. But I'll just stay far far way from the group.

I don't know if groups on here are as welcome as they once were unfortunately but you can make a group. I think you could still make a new account/group when you are suspended...

unless you are like IP Suspended or something, and I didn't know they had that. o_o

What happened anyway?


----------



## Summercat (Sep 5, 2010)

Until/Unless a Taxidermy group causes any problems between members to the point where moderators and administrators have to get involved, I don't see a reason why not. I have, however, brought this to the attention of the higher-ups, in case I'm wrong.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 5, 2010)

Clayton said:


> I will
> Once I'm unbanned.


 
I don't think you need to be unbanned to create a new account... unless FA does IP blocking. *shrug*


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Sep 5, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I don't think you need to be unbanned to create a new account... unless FA does IP blocking. *shrug*


 
I think that creating a new account when you have been temp banned can be looked upon as "ban evasion," causing more problems for the user, such as permabans.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 5, 2010)

ShadowEon said:


> I don't like taxidermy and am bothered by some of the pics I find on here and on DA. But I'll just stay far far way from the group.
> 
> I don't know if groups on here are as welcome as they once were unfortunately but you can make a group. I think you could still make a new account/group when you are suspended...
> 
> ...


Well, AFAIK, groups on FA are welcome as long as the gallery is being used. Which it would be because I could see it as like... the FACC or G-Shep Squad, where people are free to submit their photos and recipes and maybe even sales posts 

I'm not going to create and use an account while I'm banned cause it's against the rules and like RedFox said, I think it would be considered ban evasion.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 5, 2010)

Summercat said:


> Until/Unless a Taxidermy group causes any problems between members to the point where moderators and administrators have to get involved, I don't see a reason why not. I have, however, brought this to the attention of the higher-ups, in case I'm wrong.


 Okay, thank you! 


Toraneko said:


> I don't think you need to be unbanned to create a new account... unless FA does IP blocking. *shrug*


 It'd be against the rules for me to do so.


----------



## StealthBeast (Sep 5, 2010)

Clayton said:


> Since taxidermy itself is allowed on FA...


 

Ban cub porn, but then support taxidermy? You don't see a contradiction there?


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 5, 2010)

StealthBeast said:


> Ban cub porn, but then support taxidermy? You don't see a contradiction there?


 
Nooo I don't.
Hanging a dead coon on your wall doesn't encourage the sexual abuse of kids.

Unless it's like a....
dead pedophile ghost coon... Oh god I'M THROWING MINE OUT


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 5, 2010)

Taxidermy is also considered an art. Which would go perfect on an art site.

This is damn cool if I do say so myself.


----------



## StealthBeast (Sep 5, 2010)

Clayton said:


> Nooo I don't.
> Hanging a dead coon on your wall doesn't encourage the sexual abuse of kids.


 
I have no problem with either sport hunting or taxidermy...  but surely you must see the fallacy in your logic...


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 5, 2010)

StealthBeast said:


> I have no problem with either sport hunting or taxidermy...  but surely you must see the fallacy in your logic...


 
uhmmm nooo I still don't get it.
Please explain.


----------



## StealthBeast (Sep 5, 2010)

Clayton said:


> uhmmm nooo I still don't get it.
> Please explain.



EDIT:

The reason child pornography is illegal is because real children get abused in that medium. No children get hurt in cub porn. Yet real animals get hurt in taxidermy.

I mean... Your logic could be applied to just about every disagreeable fetish. "Gore porn encourages folks to go mutilate people." "Rape porn encourages folks to go sexually assault people" "Macro vore porn encourages folks to go swallow small rodents alive"... So it's a lot less, "Save the children" and more "I disagree with cub art."...

So the irony in that is that you have that stance, where you want to ban disagreeable things, but then you come on here and defend taxidermy on a furry forum.

So... If you can't respect the cub medium, why should anyone respect your taxidermic medium?


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Sep 5, 2010)

I like this idea, Clayton. :>


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 5, 2010)

StealthBeast said:


> EDIT:
> 
> The reason child pornography is illegal is because real children get abused in that medium. No children get hurt in cub porn. Yet real animals get hurt in taxidermy.
> 
> ...


Well okay, I apologize because I'm not going to get into this cub-hating argument right now c:


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 5, 2010)

IsabellaPrice said:


> I like this idea, Clayton. :>


 
Thanks!  I will probably make a post on FAF if this is okay to go through with when I am unbanned.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 5, 2010)

This sounds really cool, hope you don't get flamed out of sanity.

Also, on a personal thread-derailing side-note, have you ever seen a taxidermy interpretation of a chimera? I've never looked (as this just occurred to me), but I've love to see that.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 5, 2010)

Xenke said:


> This sounds really cool, hope you don't get flamed out of sanity.
> 
> Also, on a personal thread-derailing side-note, have you ever seen a taxidermy interpretation of a chimera? I've never looked (as this just occurred to me), but I've love to see that.


 
I've been through so much shit that some furry whining about taxidermy doesn't bother me in the least.

Uhhmm is a chimera just a mix of different animals?
Yes.
A quick google brings up a turkey-coon
http://www.roguetaxidermy.com/Archived_Site/images/chimera.jpg
I've seen a taur-cat which was pretty funny.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 5, 2010)

Clayton said:


> I've been through so much shit that some furry whining about taxidermy doesn't bother me in the least.
> 
> Uhhmm is a chimera just a mix of different animals?
> Yes.
> ...


 
Awesome.

Any group that as the potential to spawn that is a good thing.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 6, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Any group that as the potential to spawn that is a good thing.


 
ty for the support 
Here's a scary/hilarious cat-taur!






and some amazing suspended mounts:
Leopard
http://www.highuintahstaxidermy.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/leopard_012.jpg
http://www.highuintahstaxidermy.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/leopard_001.jpg
Two moose fighting
http://www.sunjournal.com/files/imagecache/story_large/2009/09/24/CITmooseA0925.jpg
http://www.sunjournal.com/files/imagecache/story_large/2009/09/24/citmooseB0925.jpg
Lion
http://www.highuintahstaxidermy.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/africanlion_005.jpg
http://www.highuintahstaxidermy.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/lionzebra.jpg


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 6, 2010)

Clayton said:


> ty for the support
> Here's a scary/hilarious cat-taur!
> 
> 
> ...


 _Awesome_

You know the site Crappy Taxidermy?
Most of it is hilariously bad stuff, but then they have some creepy-but-awesome pieces.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 6, 2010)

Molly said:


> _Awesome_
> 
> You know the site Crappy Taxidermy?
> Most of it is hilariously bad stuff, but then they have some creepy-but-awesome pieces.


 
LOL YES 
This is my fave scary taxidermy piece.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 6, 2010)

Clayton said:


> LOL YES
> This is my fave scary taxidermy piece.


 
Wasn't that your avi on the mainsite once? Haha, it's so terrible it's awesome.


----------



## Summercat (Sep 6, 2010)

Closing the thread, as it's become a "I heart Weird Taxidermy" thread. Which isn't banned, per se, but would be better suited to another forum. 

Hint: Start up a new thread about it in another forum. =P

As per the original topic, I don't see why a Taxidermy group on FA would be a bad idea (aside from any interpersonal issues), but it would be up to someone else to make it. Again, I'm not a mainsite admin/moderator, so I can't be certain.


----------

